# G3: savoir quelle puissance, RAM, etc.



## Hulot (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je bosse sur imac 24" 10.5.6 *MAIS* j'ai un vénérable PowerPC G3 et je ne sais pas ce qu'il a dans le ventre ! 

Comment qu'on fait ?

"à propos de ce mac" (OS 10.1.5) ne propose pas "plus d'infos"

Merci pour vos réponses éclairées.


----------



## pismomaniaque (6 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir

Votre affaire est étrange ! Ceci dit vous pouvez essayer cela : appuyer sur la touche " alt " lorsque vous sélectionnez " à propos de ce mac". Normalement vos informations systèmes doivent s'ouvrir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------

Sinon vous ouvrez le fichier " SPMemoryReporter.spreporter " qui se trouve dans le dossier "SystèmProfiler"qui se trouve dans la bibliothèque du Système.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------

Je réponds bêtement comme si vous vouliez uniquement connaître la partie RAM. mais la manip est valable pour le reste car toutes les info système sont dans ce dossier " SystemProfiler "
A+


----------



## Hulot (7 Avril 2009)

Merci Pismomaniac,

Je vais de ce pas essayer ces manips. et je vous informe du résultat.

Encore M.E.R.CI.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

Super, grâce à vous j'ai trouvé !

Ce p'tit PowerPC me plait beaucoup, j'aimerais tellement pouvoir m'en servir UNIQUEMENT pour Internet, mais quelques problèmes :

-si je veux "réparer les autorisations" les cellules "vérifier" "réparer" restent "opaques et inaccessibles"

-aller sur HOTMAIL, il bloque là où je devrais écrire mon adresse email (j'utilise Internet Explorer 5.1 pour Mac) et, depuis hier iCab, là, c'est ORANGE qui est inaccessible (bute sur page en cours de chargement)

SA CONFIG: 

PowerPC G3 
vitesse: 350 Mhz
OS 10.1.5

Mémoire intégrée: 320 Mo (pc100-3225)
Mémoire vidéo: 8 Mo
Cache post. niveau2: 512 Ko

Code modèle: 406

Que puis-je améliorer ?


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Avril 2009)

Le comportement de votre système n'est pas normal, aussi il me semble nécessaire avant toute autre action de refaire une installation avec un OS X universel par exemple en version 10.3 car à l'origine il devait y avoir un OS 9.
Une fois cela fait, vous pourrez le mettre à jour avec au maximum la 10.3.9 et lui adjoindre au maximum 1 Go de Ram.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

En complément au regard de votre souhait d'utilisation "internet", je dirais que vous ne devez pas imaginer faire de la lecture en streaming car le processeur en est incapable. Il faut donc oublier YooTube et autre Daylimotion sauf à accepter de faire quelques manipulations supplémentaires avec des logiciels tiers.


----------



## Hulot (7 Avril 2009)

Non, pas de daily Motion et Cie, j'ai le G5 pour ça, en fait, on est 2 à la maison et parfois ma compagne voudrait bien aller voir ses mails et moi pendant ce temps là je bosse (montage vidéo) sur le G5...vraiment une utilisation très simple du G3

Puis-je réinstaller l'OS X , effectivement il y a OS 9 aussi,

 dois-je "partitionner" pour installer le système quelque part ? (là, je vais avoir besoin d'un tutoriel précis je crois bien)

Merci pour votre présence.

Monsieur-Hulot


----------



## pismomaniaque (7 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, il peut encore rendre un bon service sur une utilisation classique.
Quels sont les CD système que vous avez en votre possession pour ce micro ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------

Pour partitionner il faut d'abords effacer le disque dur mais je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

En outre si vous ne faîtes que surfer, du mail et un peu de traitement de texte, les 320 Mo y suffiront.


----------



## Invité (7 Avril 2009)

Attention !
Vérifier impérativement le firmware qui doit être "4.1.9" (si c'est un iMac) pour le passer en 10.3.(9).
Mais avec 320Mo de Ram, que ce soit un iMac ou un Beige ou un B/B, ça tourne très bien avec Mac Os 10.3.9.

PS : l'upgrade du firmware se fait sous Mac Os9.


----------



## Hulot (8 Avril 2009)

Mes 3 CD d'installation sont:

-Mac OS X Version 10.1
-Mac OS X Version 10.1 *upgrade CD*
-Mac OS X Developer Tools

plus:

-Mac OS 9 Featuring Sherlock 2 Mac OS 9.2.1 *update CD*
-Mac OS 9 Avec Sherlock 2

En tous cas, je vous remercie tous très vivement de m'assister dans la remise en vie de ce p'tit bout d'chou de *iMac bleu translucide à tête de fourmi...*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------

PS: Où puis-je trouver les renseignements sur le "firmware" ?


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2009)

Je ne connais pas X.0,1, mais de toutes façons si "à propos de ce Mac" ne fonctionne pas&#8230; C'est là qu'on trouve cette info normalement.
En démarrant avec Os9, ce que tu peux faire en choisissant le dossier système 9 dans "Menu Pomme/Préférences Système/démarrage", cette info se trouve dans "Menu Pomme/Information Système Apple" (ISA) onglet "Informations de production, tout en bas.


----------



## pismomaniaque (8 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir

je pense que vous devriez effacer votre disque et réinstaller Puma CD OS X.1 dans un premier temps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

OS X 10.1 pour être exact


----------



## Hulot (9 Avril 2009)

Bon, Ben...a marche pas !

Je démarre sur le disque OS X en appuyant sur la touche "c" il me dit de choisir ma langue, puis, après cette étape, lorsque je dois choisir un volume, le disque dur reste en grisé, et le G3 me dit qu'il est en train d'installer les langues, que c'est pour ça que je ne peux pas sélectionner le DD...


----------



## soleil91 (9 Avril 2009)

bonsoir 
malheureusement OS X 1 est un peu une erreur d'apple .......
il serait bien de pouvoir passer effectivement à 10 3  dont voici le dossier technique

http://www.gete.net/dossiers/panther/utilitaires.php

encore faut il connaitre son mac pour savoir si la configuration est suffisante
http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/
est très réputé pour cela entre autres

pour la mémoire vive voir ces sites

http://www.visioninfo.qc.ca/spip.php?rubrique14
http://www.ramshopping.fr/configura...P&RamShopSID=d115404b296d3667dce20c6093e40117
bon courage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

re bonsoir 
je complète mon post précédent 
il faut trouver un panther en DD UNIVERSEL  qui  ressemble à cela  - il n'y a qu'un seul dvd et il est sombre ( mais c'est difficile à trouver sur les sites d'occasion seulement comme tiger 

http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/cdleopard.php

quasiment inutile d'essayer avec les dvd d'un autre mac .......


http://planeteachat.2xmoinscher.com/INFO/liste.asp?id_entree=70&action=recherche&strRech=apple

par exemple et avec prudence bien sûr

à++++++++


----------

